# Physician Assistant



## ibilola (14 Sep 2004)

Can anyone give me some information on the Physician Assistant role in the Canadian Armed Forces. What kind of training is involved, promotion, rank etc.


----------



## Armymedic (14 Sep 2004)

PA's are Med techs who have reached the rank of Sgt, been loaded onto and successfully completed the 2 yr PA course and promoted WO.

Currently the only way to become a CF PA is be a Med Tech for 10-15 yrs.


----------



## Fraser.g (2 Oct 2004)

This may change soon with both UBC an UMB starting a PA course. It will be interesting to see if, when and how the CF integrates them in.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Oct 2004)

These courses starting were mentioned during OP Med last week.

Basically, a PA in the military is a WO and hence requires the experience of 6-10 yrs of military service to achieve that rank. 

There is little or no chance of PA becoming a officer MOC at this time.

But this course offers an intresting option for the Reserves. Recruit the students a Med Techs in their 1st or second yr, fast track them thru PLQ etc and upon their graduation they can be Sgts and WOs. Now you have university qualified PA in your units.


----------



## n1cfwe36 (12 Oct 2004)

Sorry to have to damper your vision, but you will not, or more importantly should not be fast tracked!  

Why!  Because you, and or your apprentice counterpart do not have the military leadership skills.  This was discovered with the specialist's trades, such as OR Tech, Lab, X-Ray Tech, etc. where the base rank was downgraded to Corporal.  On graduation they are promotion to MCpl, Spec 1 Pay.  

Wonderful, one would say, and a great incentive for Occupational Transfer.  However now you have an untrained Cpl/MCpl who has to go on their PLQ (JLC) course who (could) potentially be eaten up (by the Combat Arms Pers), because they are untrained in combat arms, and severely lack supervisory skills.  

More importantly!  I am/was a positive promoter of the direct entry process of trained civilian OR Tech's who could be enrolled as a Corporal and promoted to Master Corporal in 12 months.  However, (to my dismay) they could potentially be eaten up on their PLQ course (ie: no leadership training), or even worst yet, in an operational deployment.  (Actually, this was pointed out to me by a senior CWO within the Group).  

I do appreciate the value of fast tracking Med Tech's (Med A's) and hopefully specialist, but there is evidence that this has not been a solution.  (Which, I do think is correctable).

After examining these issues very carefully I think, we would end up with a lesser trained solider.  Perhaps a good technician, but not a solider.  Remember, â Å“A Solider First, A Tradesman Second)â ?

Please don't get me wrong.  I am the greatest supporter, (and will continue to be) of hiring and recruiting Reservist/Ex-Reg Force.  Especially trained Nurses & MO's and hopefully, in the near future the Specialist trades, ie: OR Technicians, etc.  However the Reserves and CF must examine these issues and be careful of the consequences of doing so!


----------



## Fraser.g (12 Oct 2004)

Perhaps fast tracking is not the word that we are looking for here.
The way I read Armymedics post says that the medical reserves should put more emphasis on recruiting pers in their first years of medical training rather than on the high school student. If we can get a PCP student, Nurse, Pharmacist or Tec in while they are in school then we can develop the soldier skills while the civi institution develops the medical side. 
To accomplish this we need several "officer other" positions so that we can go out and specifically targate these professions. 
I believe this two birds with one stone approach can work.

The progression could look something like this.

University year one/reserves year one
-BMQ/SQ in garrison or CITY training on weekends

Summer one
- QL3/RESO

University year two/ Reserves year two
-OJT in unit
-Driver wheel course weekend

Summer two
-QL4/BCT(med)

University year three/ Reserves year three

-Promote to Corporal / Lt.
-Det commander/ Platoon commander

Summer three

- Tasking 
- possible PLQ
- ICT or MOSC

University year four / Reserves year four

-PLQ mod 2-5 in garrison or CITY
-Instructor or Course O for CITY

Summer after convocation

PLQ Mod 6
-Instructor 
ACT if avail

It is a fast and furious progression. I would love to see more time but it is doable. At the end you have a qualified medic/university qualified medical specialist who is MCpl or Capt qualified.


The down side is that it will not work for MOs. The reason is that while they may have some time to devote while in medical school, once they start their residencies they will have zero free time for army, courses or even parade nights. For this reason we need to target MOs once they are out and practicing.

What we need IMO is a dramatic shift in the way we recruit, make BMQ/SQ available. Once we get them in the door early we can develop them and assist them with school with a part time job.


----------



## old medic (18 Mar 2005)

From the McGill University Health Center Website:
January 2005 

Innovative teaching program receives accreditation

It's not uncommon to find military medical personnel nestled within the ranks of students learning medicine at the Montreal General Hospital (MGH). Seven years ago the MGH site of the McGill University Health Centre (MUHC) opened its doors to a novel military medical training program that provides hands-on clinical experience to Canadian Forces personal preparing to become physician assistants.

The Canadian Medical Association recently granted a two-year accreditation status to the military's physician assistant program. On November 18, the Canadian Forces Medical Services School recognized the MGH for its commitment and contributions by presenting a certificate of accreditation to Dr. Arthur T. Porter, Director General and CEO of the MUHC, and Dr. Françoise Chagnon, MUHC director of Professional Services. "The MUHC is proud to be a designated site for the clinical training of physician assistants," said Chagnon during the presentation..........

http://www.muhc.ca/media/ensemble/2005jan/teaching/


----------



## JAFMA (3 Apr 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> These courses starting were mentioned during OP Med last week.
> 
> Basically, a PA in the military is a WO and hence requires the experience of 6-10 yrs of military service to achieve that rank.
> 
> ...


Must be walking on water to make  the rank of Sgt in 10 years. 

 However, this is all moot if nobody wants to take the friggin course.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Apr 2005)

Maybe before, but not anymore, we have 5 yr MCpls in Fd Amb, and they are well on thier way to getting Sgts in 2-3 yrs. So for them to be loaded on the PA course in 10-12 yr of service is not unreasonable.


----------



## JAFMA (4 Apr 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Maybe before, but not anymore, we have 5 yr MCpls in Fd Amb, and they are well on their way to getting Sgts in 2-3 yrs. So for them to be loaded on the PA course in 10-12 yr of service is not unreasonable.



Okay this is good.  But what happens to the man-management skiills and most important of all the medical experience that you get with TI.  I for one would like to see junior trades persons get the opportunity to advance but not at the expense of the profession and the quality of care that is given to the solider,sailor or airman.  If anything there should be minimum requirements to be given the opportunity to attend this course and not just merit listing.


----------



## old medic (4 Apr 2005)

Just to bring another thought to this thread,

In the McGill article I placed a link to above, I think the statement about the military PA course being 
accredited by the Canadian Medical Association (CMA) is very significant.

I think this is going to bring CFMG to a crossroad eventually.  The number of PA's currently with CFMG 
is very small. As universities become accredited by CMA to teach, the number of civilian PA's in this country
will quickly dwarf those trained by the military.

This probably means that sooner or later, CFMG is going to be faced with an applicant or existing NCO who 
comes in the door qualified as a PA with a sheep skin from a major university. Probably in combination with
an RN degree or an ACP/CCP diploma. 

The first time this happens or possibly at some point before this happens, someone will have to look very
carefully at the whole Med Tech trade again. CFMG won't be able to ignore medical qualifications recognized
by a professional governing body and the Canadian Medical Association. The current Medical Service Instructions
(MSI's) already outline a process for equating civilian paramedics with the NCO TQ/QL to just below PA level.

The qualification of PA was generally restricted to the CFMS. Inside that structure, time in and rank could be set
out before you achieved that skill set.  With civilian PA's just ahead, the day a junior NCO walks in qualified PA
will logically follow.


----------



## JAFMA (4 Apr 2005)

old medic said:
			
		

> The qualification of PA was generally restricted to the CFMS. Inside that structure, time in and rank could be set
> out before you achieved that skill set.  With civilian PA's just ahead, the day a junior NCO walks in qualified PA
> will logically follow.


True if and when the Universities start this program it will more than likely outstrip the CF.  Then again it will allow the CF to use their facilities and educators Vs us doing it.  With this I believe we will get a better PA. As the program will use the medical facialties associated with the university allowing for a more in-depth and consistant training package.

As for excepting those with qualifications already. I hope that, that does not happen.  As for RN with PA like qualification they are called Nurse Practitioner's.  The day this happens you can kiss the rank of private solider good by, if you think nothing gets done now wait for this day.  Remember it is the private solider that does all the SLJ's.  By promoting within the profession we keep those Jr NCM interested.  Lets not forget you may be a PA/Med Tech but you are also a Solider, Sailor or Airman and those skill can't be taught in no _*University*_.


----------



## Fraser.g (4 Apr 2005)

JAFMA said:
			
		

> As for excepting those with qualifications already. I hope that, that does not happen.   As for RN with PA like qualification they are called Nurse Practitioner's.   The day this happens you can kiss the rank of private solider good by, if you think nothing gets done now wait for this day.  [/b][/u][/i].



Please clarify, are you referring to those with a skill set comming in directly or are you refferring to accepting NPs directly. 
If you are referring to the later, how does a NP as an officer eliminate the private soldier? Yes we need medtecs but how does an NO with a higher skill set eliminate the need?

As well, if we were to accept PAs directly in with the degree, how is it different from accepting an MD in with advanced practice or a CCNO? 

If they have the clinician skill set but no command authority I see no differentiation. Perhaps the easies thing to do would be to give those with command authority an identifier on the uniform. Like a Cpl who is in a leadership position, MCpl.


----------



## old medic (4 Apr 2005)

Just to clarify, I see PA as the final step in the PCP/ACP/CCP progression, not the RN progression.  I've worked with
a PCP/Nurse Practitioner in the past, and have a PCP/RN working with me currently.  
I blurred those two lines on purpose, based on the people I know who are both Nurses and Paramedics.  

Cheers


----------



## Resq (5 Apr 2005)

There can be little doubt that post secondary institutions will eventually offer Physician Assistant training. This parallels the American experience where the military started the occupation. The civillian health care sector soon realized the value of these physician extenders and began to train PAs at civ Universities. The US military also continued to conduct PA trg at Fort Sam Houston. PAs in US military were promoted Warrant Officer on completion of trg. The rank progression was CW1 to CW4. In mid 90s the US military made PA a commissioned officer occupation. They have been accepting grads of civ programmes for years. This is no different than the CF accepting Engineers with a degree from a civ university vice RMC. I fully expect that we will accept PAs form civ schools in the future, in fact , I believe our programme will give way to those conducted by the medical faculty of civ universities.


----------



## JAFMA (5 Apr 2005)

This is a more than likely to happen regarding PA's, they will be trained at Civilian Universities, that is a given.

However don't assume that they are going to run and join the military with this new found skill.  Take a look at the MD's that are out there.  Then go to a recruiting center and see how many of them are breaking down the door to get in, my understanding is not a hell of a lot and the same goes for nurses. Hell most of them don't want to leave the big city centers and go to the small cities in northern Ontario or wherever.  Besides I think the lot of you are missing the point.  We have to promote this within our own. And the only way we are going to do that is with the young Med Tech's advancing  and attaining his/her PCP/ACP/CCP in a good and timely manner.  Not waiting until they have just 4 - 5 years left in the CF. Along with this advancement they will  attain the required experience both in the medical field with hands on and within the military field in both operational exposure and man managemen exposure.  These last two skills are gained by going on operations and through leadership course.  Remember people leadership is taught no one is born with it.

As to the reference of NP/RN's this was in regards to what Old Medic suggested 

"This probably means that sooner or later, CFMG is going to be faced with an applicant or existing NCO who comes in the door qualified as a PA with a sheep skin from a major university. Probably in combination with an RN degree or an ACP/CCP diploma".

I was referring to the fact that if people joined with these skill sets as Jr tradespersons we would end up with a situation we had a few years ago and that is not having any private soldiers in any Field Ambulances or Base clinics. As for having command Identifiers we already have that. It is called the rank structure.

We have to stop using the Amercians as an example.  Sure we can look at what they have done, but we should model our system in our own way.  This is by no way re-inventing the wheel just improving on it.

Anyway to sum it up we have to fix this problem from within the branch and not from the outside.  We have to make it so that people will want to take this course and serve the service, and not leave when it looks greener on the the other side. Maybe we should take another read of what ORT stated,  I think he may be on to something there.


----------



## Resq (13 Apr 2005)

The initial concept did not envisage every medic becoming a PA. The medical branch needs to identify the hard PA positions i.e. Bn UMS vice an MO There would be 2 career streams: Med Tech/PA. Those Med techs who do not meet the pre-requisites for PA or who are not interested in the employment, would be able to continue to progress to MWO/CWO as a Med Tech. Does the CSM Evac Coy need to be a PA? Probably not. He/she needs to be a competent, up to date and very experienced Primary Care or Advanced care paramedic. The UMS could employ a PA as senior clinician and a Sgt Med Tech (PCP with experience) as the 2i/c. This system would also allow for direct entry PAs from civ Universities when this becomes a reality.
All too often in the past we maintained our competence only by virtue of attending another course QL3/4/5/6A/6B. We often went to positions that did not allow for any clinical experience...med fin clerk at Bhosp/med records NCO at HQ etc.
I believe 2 career streams will work.


----------



## old medic (27 Aug 2005)

http://www.chroniclejournal.com/story.shtml?id=28648

Prescription for North: help from military

By Jim Kelly - The Chronicle-Journal

August 27, 2005

Dr. Jack Remus has an idea on how to relieve the physician shortage in Northern Ontario.

Remus, an orthopedic surgeon, would like to see physician assistants, who are currently members of the Canadian Armed Forces, posted to communities with doctor shortages for periods of six to 12 weeks.

They would work in the emergency departments which are presently covered by locums or temporary doctors.

Once their period is up, they would be relieved by other assistants again for six to 12 weeks.

Remus said the assistants are trained to take a medical history, perform physical exams, make basic diagnoses, order lab tests or X-rays and prescribe some treatments.

He said they currently provide medical services to Canadian soldiers in major centres.

Remus said he wouldn't expect the assistants to bring their families with them as they would be only short-term replacements. Their salaries would be paid by the Canadian military.

"It's a win-win situation," Remus said in a recent interview.

"By utilizing physician assistants in Northern Ontario, all parties win.

"The physician assistants receive further medical, surgical and pediatric training which they would otherwise probably not obtain.

"And the physicians in these communities who are usually short-staffed would receive well-trained assistants who could cover for them (particularly at night) and could then call them at home for any emergencies that may occur."

Even the provincial College of Physicians and Surgeons thinks physician assistants working in northern communities is a good idea.

But there is a problem.

"We'd like the provincial government to develop and implement a physician assistant program," said Kathryn Clarke, the college's senior communications co-ordinator.

But liability insurance is not available for this group if they work a community context, she said.

Also, Clarke said, physician assistants aren't regulated the way other health-care professionals are.

"There would need to be a change to the current Regulated Health Professions Act," she said.

In Manitoba, the only province that regulates them, they are known as clinical assistants.

Remus has run his suggestion past local MPPs. One has discussed the idea with federal Defence Minister Bill Graham.

"The two levels of government have to get together and utilize something that is already in place," Remus said.

Liberal MPP Michael Gravelle (Thunder Bay-Superior North) said he wrote to provincial Health Minister George Smitherman about the assistants.

"It's a good idea," Gravelle said.

"It has real practical applications. Hopefully this can some to something."

Remus has been associated with the Canadian Armed Forces for 25 years and has been a medical officer with various units, including the Toronto 4th Field Artillery and ultimately the medical units in Thunder Bay, where he eventually became commanding officer.


----------



## Armymedic (27 Aug 2005)

Great idea, but for now there are not enough PAs to fill all the spots in the CF. Maybe in 2-3 yrs, once the legalities are sorted, this may be a good thing.


----------



## medicineman (27 Aug 2005)

I believe 2 career streams will work.

I seem to remember a few years back that we were supposed to be heading in that direction - you hit the rank of Sgt and make a decision to go PA and be clinical or become a 719 Health Services Manager if you wanted to be a Sgt Maj type.  In alot of respects, that made (and still makes) sense - likely the reason why it didn`t occur I guess.  Let`s face it - what happens to these people when they finish 2 years of hard clinical training - they end up looking after sick DA`s instead of people.  A bit of a waste of time and tax payers` money if you ask me, forget about the waste of talent.  We do need people in senior leadership positions with the experience, materiel and man management skills, who are great leaders but also like doing tht sort of thing.  Some people like the clinical aspect of their work more than Sgt Maj side and should stream that way, just as those who were cut out for Sgt Maj ship should go in that direction.  Those that are cut out for both can branch back onto whatever road they didn`t choose at a later time.

My $0.02.

MM


----------



## Donut (28 Aug 2005)

Since this thread has popped back up, I'll update people on what I've heard wrt the PA programs here in BC.

University of Washington approached the JIBC about a joint PA program, meeting both CAPA and Washington State PA licensing requirements in spring 2005.  For whatever reason, this partnership never materialized.  I will speculate that due to the nature of the JI, their current curriculum and their relationship with various other health care centers in BC, as well as not training any health care providers other then paramedics, it made them a less-then-stellar match for the partnership.  UW then approached UBC about a program.  As UBC is in the midst of setting up med schools (or satellite campuses) at UVIC and UNBC, they declined for the moment, but didn't totally discount the possibility of a program some time down the road.

As a result, starting in September 2006, UW will be accepting BC students into a jointly accredited PA program, taught in Seattle, Tacoma, and (shudder) Yakima.  

As far as the CF is concerned a question that needs an answer, discussed here before, becomes what does the CF do when a licensed and practicing PA walks into a recruiting center and says he'd like to be in the CF.

Instant Sgts?  Commissions all around?  I'll tell you, they're not going to sign up as privates, and they'll be a lot cheaper then growing our own.  We'll need a policy on this.

DF


----------



## Fraser.g (28 Aug 2005)

Here is the update from the flat lands,

The Saskatoon Regional Health Authority has just signed an MoU with DND to get PAs as well as other health care professionals into the hospitals and clinics run by the region.
It was just singed two months ago and so little physical action has happend up to this point. Not surprising with all the legal and insurance details that have to be addressed.

I have also herd rumblings that the U of S is going to start a PA program as well.

I have been able to piggyback reserve medics onto this MOU to get them in and assessing real patients on the wards. The ER is to follow. 
All this will happen under the supervision of a health care professional who is oriented to the local.

GF


----------



## medicineman (29 Aug 2005)

Instant Sgts?   Commissions all around?   I'll tell you, they're not going to sign up as privates, and they'll be a lot cheaper then growing our own.   We'll need a policy on this.

The last I heard, as far as pollicy is concerned is simply that they won't be commissioned.  The last, and I'm sure the present DGHS, was quite adament about that  Which then leads to to  - what do the global we do with them then?  Sure, make them instant Sgt's or WO's - that's almost as bad as what happens when we take our baby MO's, some with ZERO military training and throw them to the wolves (ie an infantry batallion) where they often end up being moulded in the wrong way or used and abused.  Small problem with our trade advancement being linked to our rank advancement - if you're at a certain rank, you're expected to functionat that rank, not just at your trade level.  Kind of goes back to the threads on fast tracking people through the system.  To be honest, the CF will do what it usually does - pretend the issue doesn't exist and only worry about it should/when the problem presents itself, all the while hoping it doesn't.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (29 Aug 2005)

what do you do?

Well, how about just not recruit them into the regular force? Besides the pay would (and is currently) much less in the CF then they will earn for thier work elsewhere.


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Aug 2005)

Not sure that JIBC will be in the fold for the future of Med Tech training!?  

It has been considered that creating Clinical Path Tech WO positions is an option (a la US Army).  Let's be serious when Dr. Randy B (Psych) went from a Maj to full Col in a matter of 5 minutes at an NDMC assembly, he did not assume the priviledges of being a full Col.  Clinical Path positions exist throughout the CFHS - don't be short-sighted.

Retaining the home grown PAs is an equally puzzling dilemna - the 2-year PA course does not currently have any Obligatory Service attached to it.  They are (or will be) leaving en masse.


----------



## medicineman (29 Aug 2005)

Retaining the home grown PAs is an equally puzzling dilemna - the 2-year PA course does not currently have any Obligatory Service attached to it.   They are (or will be) leaving en masse.


Which they likely wouldn't do if they were (a) Trained earlier in their careers, (b)  getting a degree, as per an earlier MOU in the making with a university in the US, which leads to (c) being allowed to do post - grad training which would useful to the CF, which is difficult to do without the degree, as these programs in the US are all Master's Degrees.  Sure, in all likelihood, there will be a large number of people leaving, but some of that is attrition anyway - most people are getting this course at year 17 or 18 at the moment - so not alot are planning on staying much past that and are just doing some 2nd career planning by taking the course, which goes back to item (a).  I think it's going to get a bit worse before it gets better.

MM


----------



## old medic (11 Dec 2006)

Thread Update time:

Ontario Ministry of Health Press Release
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/media/news_releases/archives/nr_06/nov/bg_110806.pdf
8 November 2006



> PHYSICIAN ASSISTANTS AND NURSE PRACTITIONERS BEING ADDED TO
> HOSPITAL EMERGENCY DEPARTMENTS
> 
> The McGuinty government is investing a total of $2 million in six pilot projects where physician
> ...


----------



## medicineman (12 Dec 2006)

I kind of knew it was coming, but wasn't allowed to say anything - sorry.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (12 Dec 2006)

yep, just waiting for the announcement.

Its still only recognition, not licensing (where a PA can work independently of a supervising MD) but its a good step. It'll be all good for the people of Ontario.


----------



## MedCorps (12 Dec 2006)

Do you think as jobs open up in Ontario emergency departments we will see a mass exodus from Regular Force at the ranks of WO upward? 

I can see WO's who have 20 years, with the chance of a good paying civilian job "moving toward the light".  

Hmm... 

MC


----------



## Fraser.g (12 Dec 2006)

Sask is opening legislation as well to get the PAs into the ED and other areas.
NPs are already there in some cases as they do not need new legislation for the job only and expanded scope of practice.

GF


----------



## adamop (12 Dec 2006)

This is great. But I must ask - when will the education opportunities start coming out? Which universities have PA programs in the works? And what will the requirements be... previous bachelors degree? Or will they launch a Bachelor program specifically for the PA? I could see it being a post-secondary diploma or something, like medical school except only 2 years no residency, less stringent requuirements. Sort of like the USA does it.


----------



## old medic (12 Dec 2006)

adamop said:
			
		

> This is great. But I must ask - when will the education opportunities start coming out? Which universities have PA programs in the works? And what will the requirements be...



1. When the universities come out with them.
2. The ones that decide they want to teach this. 
3. Whatever the CMA tells them the accreditation requirements are. See http://www.muhc.ca/media/ensemble/2005jan/teaching/


----------



## adamop (12 Dec 2006)

old medic said:
			
		

> 1. When the universities come out with them.
> 2. The ones that decide they want to teach this.
> 3. Whatever the CMA tells them the accreditation requirements are. See http://www.muhc.ca/media/ensemble/2005jan/teaching/



Thanks for the insider info.


----------



## Armymedic (12 Dec 2006)

PAs now have compulsory service after their course. As for 20+ yr PAs getting out, let them go... It just opens more WO positions for those Sgts coming up...LIKE ME  ;D.


----------



## medicineman (12 Dec 2006)

adamop said:
			
		

> This is great. But I must ask - when will the education opportunities start coming out? Which universities have PA programs in the works? And what will the requirements be... previous bachelors degree? Or will they launch a Bachelor program specifically for the PA? I could see it being a post-secondary diploma or something, like medical school except only 2 years no residency, less stringent requuirements. Sort of like the USA does it.



As it stands right now, from what we were told here in Borden, the pilot program from UMan is going to be a Master's; I believe (but don't quote me) but Dalhousie was looking at a similar such degree, along the same line as their Ophthalmological Techonologist program, which is a MSc.

I was accpeted to a  program in the US a couple of years ago - most places are going towards a minimum of a BSc for when you graduate, in fact the one I was accepted to had 2 tracks - one you came in with 2 years pre-proffessional already and you did the 2 professional years, or you did a full 4 year BSc.  AAPA is actually pushing for a minimum of a BSc, but they would actually prefer a Master's as the baseline degree (Nurse practioners are MSN's in the US and for the most part in Canada).  Things may change here to mirror what AAPA does eventually.  As for the 2 years training, one is all classroom, and the second is classed as an internship/residency, in hospital or clinics with real patients.  You can also opt to take post grad specialty training in a wide number of medical or surgical specialties/subspecialties - these are generally a Master's or a second Master's depending on your degree status from where you graduated.

MM's opinion is I don't see an outflood of PA's to Ontario's hospitals as yet - the Ministry trial is with 6 PA's in 6 centres.  Where there might be an outflood to are the civilian positions within CF clinics as they come open, not to mention any number of other positions with firms working overseas mining exploration and other such things.

Watch and shoot for now.

MM


----------



## R933ex (12 Dec 2006)

Just finished a poll with some of my co workers at the WCB, currently we know of at least 10 PA's operating as stand alone advanced medical care primarily in the mines. 

All but 3 of them are retired CF the other 3 are graduates of programs in the US and 1 from South Africa.


----------



## old medic (13 Dec 2006)

Ontario has added PA to it's medical recruiting website as of December 8th.

http://www.healthforceontario.ca/WhatIsHFO/NewRoles.aspx

http://www.healthforceontario.ca/


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Dec 2006)

There have been considerable developments WRT the PA occupation these past few years. There will be more to come, I'm sure. My advice is to "watch and shoot". Yes, there will be interesting times when civilian universities start graduating PAs who want to serve, but that time is several years off yet. UMan has not announced their course yet, though the rumour is that it will sit this fall, and I have heard nothing WRT UBC or any other university yet. The best bet is to check the CAPA website http://www.caopa.net or to find and ask a PA. Nothing is gained through speculation.


----------

